# A little help if u don't mind please?



## Busyfingers (Jul 12, 2013)

Okay, got the book (Making Cream Soap); read the book, gonna read the book again!

I'm going to try my hand at this tomorrow.
The pharm was delivering my meds so I asked them to send along some Boric Acid.  So my questions is:

Do you think using Stearic Acid or Boric Acid would work nicer for supercreaming?

Oh, I am aware of the other place for the cream soap info help but I like SMF Land!:smile:


----------



## Robert (Jul 12, 2013)

I wouldn't use boric acid except as a pH adjuster, and even then it'd be only if I didn't have other acids.  Stearic acid would be the choice additive to a soap.


----------



## Busyfingers (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for your input Robert.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm no authority, but I believe Robert is quite right about the steric acid...but have a little patience...many of the LS and cream soapers will probably check into the forum this weekend...I've read up on the subject, but haven't taken the plunge yet...good luck tomorrow!  i'll keep my fingers crossed for your success!


----------



## Barbara AL (Jul 24, 2013)

No Boric Acid I use Borax 20 Mule Team natural Laundry Booster found where  you get your soap powders in the laundry section.   Your Soapcalc if you used Summerbee Meadows should tell you how much to use and how much water to add to it.  I added mine after the cook and stick blended it in.  You will notice a big difference in the creaminess.


----------



## Barbara AL (Jul 24, 2013)

You will find the info at the bottom right corner of your Summerbee Meadows sheet. Darn my pic is sideways with my iPad.


----------



## Busyfingers (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh, thank you for your replies.  So sorry to be so late I've been away ill. I haven't been up to full speed with soapmaking.  But I did manage a few new batches!  I've tried to use Summerbee Meadows calc; I don't know what I ever did but I cannot enter their website.  Perhaps because I'm in Canada?


----------

